#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-28
<sigius> In my ubuntus .config file just about every box is ticked causing it to build all drivers (for one thing) when building the kernel. How do I come by a smaller .config that builds only the drivers my hardware needs ? 
<sigius> In my ubuntus .config file just about every box is ticked causing it to build all drivers (for one thing) when building the kernel. How do I come by a smaller .config that builds only the drivers my hardware needs ?  Or is this not the place to ask ?
<yofel> hi, can I get some info on what procedure is needed to fix bug 356807 ?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 356807 in linux "rt_ioctl_giwscan log spam removal or fix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356807
<yofel> the ralink staging wireless drivers (in this case rt2860sta) are built in debug mode and some 95% of the dmesg.log only contains debug info of the wireless driver
<yofel> which you don't usually need...
<elops> is there a way i can get apt-get to just do that once again?
<elops> how do i update my menu.lst for an updated kernel version?
<dhillon-v10> elops, what version of ubuntu are you using
<crimsun> so...anyone else doing FTBFS fixes?
<crimsun> bah
<crimsun> -ECHANNEL
<dhillon-v10> crimsun, I would like to get working on those, but don't know how to do one, can you give me some direction on that
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-29
<Q-FUNK> WRT http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13941 could someone help?
<ubot3`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 13941 in i386 "x86 Geode issue" [Normal,Reopened] 
<Q-FUNK> would "apt-get --compile source linux-image-2.6.32-9-generic" be enough to achieve this?
<matti> dhillon-v10: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwEVzOegqzw :)
<dhillon-v10> matti, hey there :D one suggestion, we shouldn't be talking about youtube in an official channel, do /query dhillon-v10 and then we can talk ;)
<matti> Oh I am sorry ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, nah its okay, that's a funny video
<matti> I just had a moment of joy and fun with British sense of humour.
<dhillon-v10> matti, :) nice
<matti> :>
<Q-FUNK> http://git.kernel.org/tip/17a2a9b57a9a7d2fd8f97df951b5e63e0bd56ef5
<Q-FUNK> could this be applied to lucid and karmic kernels?
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, it could, but I am guessing you may have to compile a custom kernel for doing so
<Q-FUNK> dhillon-v10: why?
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, don't know :D
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, you don't want to break anything in the kernel that you are currently using
<Q-FUNK> the current kernel is already broken as it is, so...
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, alright then go ahead and see what happens 
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, it shouldn't be causing a lot of trouble since its only modifying gcc flags
<Q-FUNK> precisely why I'd like this applied and pushed
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, alright so you should test it on your kernel, then test if for like 2 days and then open a bug report stating the problem, then you can ask for that patch to be applied in lucid :D
<Q-FUNK> bug report already open
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, did you test it on your kernel
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/396286
<ubot3`> Malone bug 396286 in linux "[Geode LX] [OLPC] 2.6.31-generic: kernel panic near the end of initramfs" [High,In progress] 
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, seems like a bunch of people are working on it, since there are a *lot* of kernel bugs that the devs have to go through and fix, this one will soon be fixed
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, its been fixed upstream so it would be easy here, it just needs a bit of time, okay
<Q-FUNK> there's no telling whether it's been fixed upstream, actually.  however, the suggested fix is simple enough that it would be worth trying.
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, alright sorry I wasn't able to help much :)
<Q-FUNK> and I'd trust Peter Anvin on his assumption :)
<dhillon-v10> Q-FUNK, yah he's one of the people you can trush :)
<Q-FUNK> could anyone explain to me how the kernel build system works on Ubuntu?  I tried adding an upstream patch, which worked, then "dch -i" but then doing "debuild -S -sa"  seems to squash my changelog entry, which also makes debsign fail.
<AceLan_> Q-FUNK: dch -i -c debian.master/changelog
<Q-FUNK> AceLan_: thanks.  just tried that.  however, "debuild -S -sa" produces a *.changes file without the new version and it insists upon getting the files signed by ubuntu kernel maintainers.
<beginnersss> hi
<beginnersss> how can I get some information on my kernel ?
<beginnersss> any command or something?
<_ruben> what kind of information?
<beginnersss> like what version of kernel I use?
<Q-FUNK> uname -a
<beginnersss> ty
<chezgi> is there any issues with compiling all network drivers in kernel binary(not as module)?
<dhillon-v10> guys wasn't there supposed to be a meeting here today
<bjf-afk> dhillon-v10, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<dhillon-v10> bjf-afk, thanks a lot :D
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-30
<jb044> hi there, we are having kernel panics on our 8.04 server
<jb044> please advise howto file a bugreport
<jb044> anybody??
<tjaalton>  /away
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> jb044: run 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<jb044> the problem is nothing gets logged
<jb044> have to use netconsole
<tjaalton> that'll still collect useful information
<jb044> ok will try that, can I somehow include the oops itself (as logged by my workstation)?
<tjaalton> you haven't used launchpad before? you need a user account anyway
<jb044> don't think so, more of a Fedora user myself ;)
<tjaalton> you can attach files to bugs
<jb044> ok
<jb044> will try
<jb044> ubuntu-bug linux works on 8.04 also?
<tjaalton> but if it's a huge core file, I'm not sure
<jb044> it's only a couple lines of code
<tjaalton> ubuntu-bug is included in 8.04 yes
<jb044> ok thank you
<tjaalton> you know which part is buggy? if you know there's a fix upstream, even better
<jb044> it's really obscure, hard to say if it's hard- or software
<jb044> oops metions something about __rmqueue_smallest, but that's about it
<jb044> googling on that returns almost nothing
<matti> ;]
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-31
<hyperair> is there a way i can debug tg3?
<hyperair> for some reason, it doesn't seem to be receiving any packets.
<hyperair> tg3 v3.102 works fine, but v3.105 seems to hit on some issue from time to time
<hyperair> and a restart isn't enough to fix it
<hyperair> weird
<hyperair> autonegotiation suceeds, the remote machine receives packets (e.g. mdns things and arp requests via arping) but the local machine doesn't receive anything
<hyperair> or rather, ifconfig seems to indicate that it's receiving something, and that it's not being dropped, but no arp replies come in, or anything else at all (tcpdump doesn't show anything, at least)
<MTecknology> If you guys want to have a little fun for newyears; there's ##ubuntu-newyears 
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-01
<Wellark> hi! could someone with proper permissions assign this to karmic package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/500720
<ubot3`> Malone bug 500720 in linux "merge upstream patch - hso: fix soft-lockup" [Undecided,New] 
<crimsun> I'm beginning to think we should just cap the amp-out nsteps to the offset by default for HDA codecs
<crimsun> there are far too many broken hardware out there giving "volume too loud", "volume distorted", "volume blah" symptoms
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-02
<dhillon-v10> sbeattie, hi :D happy new year, I am making a new database compiling all the reported kernel regressions from the current kernel and the one coming up in lucid, i will use launchpad api for that and some of my own scripts, do you think that would be useful
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/396286
<ubot3`> Malone bug 396286 in linux "[Geode LX] [OLPC] 2.6.31-generic: kernel panic near the end of initramfs" [High,In progress] 
<Q-FUNK> could anyone help me with applying that proposed fix?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-01-03
<Bwarf> In Ubuntu 9.10, if you press the keys 'asdf' in the reverse order (f, d, s, a) but do it REALLY fast, you'll still get typed 'asdf' and not 'fdsa'. For fast typers this is a problem as although we press a certain key before some other key timely, it still gets typed in the wrong position. So we have to slow down.
<Bwarf> it's easy to try in any textbox or editor, and pretty interesting to observe
<MTecknology> there's something that makes me feel kinda giddy inside about installing my own kernel... one that's been stripped down very very far
<MTecknology> Is the KSM issue fixed this time around?
<emma> unquery
<matti> emma: ?
<emma> matti: sorry i was doing something with irssi (trying to use /foreach to close all my many query windows since i've been gone for a week), but I did it wrong. :)
<matti> Oh.
<matti> ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, hey what's up, happy new year :)
<matti> dhillon-v10: Hello! Happy New Year :)
<matti> dhillon-v10: How are you?
<dhillon-v10> matti, pretty good what about you
<matti> I am all right.
<matti> Lack of sleep tho.
<matti> ;/
<RoyK> hi all. anyone awake?
<jk> RoyK: slightly
<RoyK> this seems to be ever so slightly kernel related https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/471163
<ubot3`> Malone bug 471163 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-14 report error in eth9x module" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<RoyK> i'll test with the ppa mainline kernel first
<matti> dhillon-v10: Take care ;]
<matti> Night.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-29
<ad-n770> hi, I'm running an Intel skylake system with Ubuntu 15.10 + kernel 4.4rc7 installed from mainline ppa http://linuxdaddy.com/blog/install-kernel-4-4-on-ubuntu/
<ad-n770> I'm facing some strange issue with schroot
<ad-n770> unkown filesystem type 'overlayfs'
<ad-n770> during the mount stage
<ad-n770> I've checked with the stock kernel 4.2 and it works, so it must be somehow tied to 4.4 kernels
<ad-n770> could you provide me some hints?
<ad-n770> I've also tried with rc5 and rc6 with same results
<ad-n770> with lsmod | grep overlay seems that module isn't loaded
<ad-n770> cat /proc/filesystems | grep overlay same
<ad-n770> modprobe overlay seems to load the module
<ad-n770> but I'm still getting the mount problem with schroot
<ad-n770> with cat /proc/filesystems | grep overlay I'm only getting overlay and not overlayfs after modprobe overlay
<ad-n770> also reproducible with 4.3.3 kernel from ppa
<simosx> ad-n770, I think there has been a renaming for the kernel module, between overlayfs and overlay. The scripts should work, as "overlayfs" is an alias for "overlay". However, it's possible that somewhere this aliasing may not work. 
<ad-n770> you were right, at the end I've just needed to change my schroot file at /etc/schroot/chroot.d/
<apw> ad-n770, yes you are trying to use the "compatible with older kernels" overlayfs, if you don't have V1 suport you have to use V2 (overlay)
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-30
<Rolf1638> I am trying to use mainline kernel in Trusty but dkms fails with "unrecognized command line option ‘-fstack-protector-strong’" -> bug 1529917
<ubot5> bug 1529917 in linux (Ubuntu) "mainline kernel fails to install in trusty" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529917
<Rolf1638> I think this is due to gcc 4.8 being the default?!?  Can I force gcc 4.9?
